# Lights flickering through the entire house



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

What kind of flicker? DO they go dim or go bright?

~Matt


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mitty1964 said:


> I got a call today from a guy who states that all of the lights in his house flicker intermittently throughout the day. Without seeing the problem yet, I figure it could be a loose connection at a panel (main or sub) anyone else have any ideas? thanks in advance for the advice..:blink:


When ever there are severe fluctuations in the lighting level. I also consider these a fire hazard and warrant an emergency service call.

You could potentially be looking at a loose neutral, breaker burning off the buss, loose connection on the POCO side of things or a multitude of other things. 

I would be there first thing in the morning and start checking at the main panel first.

Good luck


----------



## Jaada (Dec 25, 2010)

Poltergeist activity


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

lost phase


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> lost phase




Lost phase won't cause a flicker......:no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Tell the customer to call TLC channel and have " A Haunting " filmed there.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Mitty1964 said:


> I got a call today from a guy who states that all of the lights in his house flicker intermitantly throughout the day. Without seeing the problem yet, I figure it could be a loose connection at a panel (main or sub) anyone else have any ideas? thanks in advance for the advice..:blink:


 Best way to find the problem, I M O. Go to panel.... flip breakers off ...until flickering stops. Now you know which circuit has the problem. Then the process of elimination, and you will find the cause.

I know this sounds like a simple solution, but I find simple solutions are usually the best.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Mitty1964 said:


> I got a call today from a guy who states that all of the lights in his house flicker intermitantly throughout the day. Without seeing the problem yet, I figure it could be a loose connection at a panel (main or sub) anyone else have any ideas? thanks in advance for the advice..:blink:


The list of possibilities can be endless, why don't you go take a look at what is going on and then ask us for advice if you don't understand something. If the problem involves the whole house maybe you should start by looking at the service.


----------

